# clicker training



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

At dog training this week our trainer recommended we start clicker training. Very basic this week, just sit with a bowl of treats click then feed immediately to get the idea of click=reward - sounds simple...

Gave it a go tonight but every time I give it a click Frisbee runs off in fear, standing peering round a chair to see if it is safe to come out!

Anyone got any suggestions, I thought he was quite confident but do I now officially have a scaredy poo?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Have you got a clicker that is adjustable. Mine is. You can turn the volume/intensity of the click down. (So much so that I adjusted it by mistake and thought it was broken as it didn't click anymore until my daughter pointed it out!!!)
A quieter click might not frighten Frisbee so much.

Otherwise my only advice is persevere as he will get used to the sound in the end.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

http://www.partnerspets.com/COA-Ckix-Multi-Clicker-107331/

This is the one I have.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Did you click close to Frisbee? If you click too close it can frighten them as it's quite loud. Must admit we gave up with the clicker as I felt I needed a third hand!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just thought - are you trying the training when Frisbie is hungry? Make sure he is really hungry, have a pot full of really yummy treats (small pieces of sausage, cooked chicken or cheese) that he can smell. Then try again.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I am hopeless at clicker training don't have enough hands for lead, clicker and treats! However I find it invaluable for distracting Hattie and re focusing her mind so I use it when she barks and I want her to stop and re focus on me so practice is essential!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I gave clicker a miss too - as others said it seemed a bit cumbersome with that & lead & treats. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh dear, do you think it's something about living in Devon that makes us useless at clickers? Just noticed the last posts about not being able to cope with it all from here, including me!!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol it's the Devonshire clicker Numpties !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Us is too busy sorting out if us pasties is hot or cold! We don't waste words. Ask Jethro some very good illustrations of language too improper to publish here!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, am hiding clicker under a cushion to muffle the noise. Having limited success, if it doesn't work I suppose we could always move to Devon...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes, just hold the clicker deep in the palm of your hand, that also muffles the sound. Maybe even click it behind your back to start with rather than pointing at the dog.

We started with calling the dogs name. When your dog looks away, say their name. As soon as they turn to you, click, praise & reward. The reward (treat) doesn't have to be in your hand, that is the point of clicker training. Leave the treat in the bag or whatever treat holder you are using. The clicker acknowledges the desired behaviour, giving your time to give the treat.

You must always, reward after a click, even if you clicked in error.

Don't give up on it. Its a very useful training tool and be reintroduced at any time. Once their know that click is for something good, they don't forget it.


----------

